# Network issue - Samsung Blu-Ray BD-C5500



## pb561 (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a new Samsung Blu-Ray BD-C5500.
I cannot get a network connection with a hard wire to the wall outlet of my network. (internet works fine with a computer using the same cable and the same outlet).
Samsung says that the Blu-Ray must be wired directly to the router.
This is not possible for me because the router is 3 floors away.
This makes no sense to me. Can Samsung be right?
Solution?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

I've never heard of any devices that only worked when connected directly to the router. It's more likely the person you talked to didn't understand the issue.

What errors, if any, are you getting when trying to configure networking on the Samsung player?


----------



## pb561 (Jun 1, 2011)

It just says that I am not connected to the internet.
Under"network/settings/network status" it says "local not connected" and internet "not connected"
Under network test it says " the network configuration (IP) is not valid.
The internet Protocol Setup is set to automatic.
?????
Thanks for your help


----------

